# Yet another cruelty-case in the USA



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

WARNING - graphic photos
Harrisburg area horse breeder found guilty on 30 counts of cruelty

Ms Roberts' attorney claims the Humane Soc. "did not prove beyond doubt" that horses had been neglected
to the point of "imminent death" --- *Excuse me?!* 5 horses were corpses during the 1st raid, & one young 
starved horse died before the 2nd raid; Holly's body was in the 'pasture' when they arrived. :nonod:

judgment:
30 counts of cruelty, 7.5 years with 'no contact' with horses, $27-grand in reparations, & a $750 fine.

Yet there were serious complaints about this breeding-operation in *May 2010.*
Malnourished horses, broken fences, & a collapsing run-in shed, the ONLY shelter in the field.
I don't understand why they so often fail to pursue cases before animals are already dead, dying, 
or close to irrecoverable - plus, these horses are all *unhandled*. Basically, they were fenced ferals.

One mare has already died in care; she foaled a stillbirth, then hemorrhaged. Vets attribute it to infection 
& / or malnourishment, or both.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

It seems wrong to 'like' your post, but it's for providing the information. It seems we get a lot of these cases here in Colo as well.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Toby Tyler said:


> It seems we get a lot of these cases here in Colo as well.


There have been large confiscations in NY, New Mexico, Arizona,
Texas, Colo, Idaho, Ohio, MD, KY, & more. It's incredible.

Animal neglect info with a *body-condition score chart*
Animal Neglect | Pet-Abuse.Com Animal Cruelty Database

Click the link on the page for the PDF format.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Utah:
Horses at center of animal abuse case auctioned off | FOX13Now.com

40 horses confiscated; food costs alone crossed $15k-USA.
They were auctioned after 3-mos of feeding, to keep the former owners from getting them back.

March 2012: *35 horses*, Tennessee
Same couple, May 2013: *6 horses*, 2 of whom may have been preg at the time of the 1st raid - 
now they've foaled, & are incredibly thin; they're nursing dams, & the space filled by a foal is empty.
They only 'looked' acceptable.
Rescued horse recovery highlights 'disgusting' abuse | wbir.com

WHY didn't they test for pregnancy?!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

then currently 13 horses, FIVE YEARS of "investigation" & no action, 
& according to a neighbor, 5 or 6 horses died there the previous year:

Update: Public outcry to help starving horses in Snohomish, Washington - Seattle Pets | Examiner.com


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

2009:
*11 horses starving*
Starving Horses Found in SW Miami-Dade County - Rescued by SFSPCA | South Florida SPCA | Horse Rescue

Horse Rescue | South Florida SPCA | Horse Rescue

Current case: 2 paint horses were NAILED INSIDE A STABLE at a boarding facility & left to die;
they had to deconstruct the building to get them out!

A Thorobred who raced as recently as Feb-2013 was taken today from the same boarding stables.

WARNING - graphic pix of open wounds on the Paint gelding & mare:
"Paint" Bucket Emergency Fund | South Florida SPCA Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animal In's Fundraiser on CrowdRise


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Wed night, 16 horses, a cat, & a goat were taken into custody

by the time they returned on Thursday with a 2nd warrant, *4 horses* seen & described the night before 
*were gone*. They confiscated 6 more on Thursday, but left 5 horses, a "number" of cats, & 2 goats 
on the property, as a vet said they were "in good condition".

Dozens of starving animals rescued from Enumclaw, WA home - Seattle Pets | Examiner.com

How often will they check the condition of the remaining animals? :skep:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

A sad result of the current times we're living in to add to it:

Some Horses Starving As Hay Prices Continue To Rise « CBS Denver

This winter I don't expect it to be any different.


----------

